# corks!?



## jsmahoney (May 12, 2007)

Since the weather is getting warmer, and my wine room is getting warmer also, I've decided to take the fullbottles down to that dreary old basement. EEEE! Partial basement with a crawl space. I always feel as if there are a lot of creepy crawlers in the area, weather I clean it or not, lots of small holes and cracks.





My questions is: Do I need to put shrink wraps or wax over the corks? Keeping the corks clean, and away from any bugs living in the surrounding area? 


My basement is just a partial room with the water heater, wood burner furnace, propane furnace, and a whole mess from the wood being tossed in throughout the winter. Concrete floor, and the old lime stone walls and brick,that are of direr need of help. It's the last place a person wants to be!




But!!!!!!!!! It's the coolest place in the house! 


Here is a picture in progress. Any suggestions are welcome. Once the board is full, should hold five crates, I'll add another board in front with more crates, or a possible crate on top, second story. 
Thanks in advance for your help!jm


----------



## smokegrub (May 12, 2007)

I wouldn't be concerned with it. My wine storage area is much creepier and crawlier!


----------



## docbee (May 12, 2007)

Nice crawl space. And very clean.


I wouldn't worry about the shrink wraps or wax unless you really want to do it or you plan on eating the corks along with your wine



. Sorry couldn't resist that one. The corks are a barrier to protect your wine from air and the creepy crawlies. So another barrier is not necessary. BTW where are those fine cobwebs around you bottles???


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 12, 2007)

I talked to the creepy crawlies in my basement, we have an understanding.








If a real concern to you, try plastic wrap around your corks, wouldn't take much, and you would feel better.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## jsmahoney (May 12, 2007)

This is what I've gottenso far, I have one bulk aging. Have vacation in a couple of weeks and plan to have myself a bottling party! I've been so busy that all I've got done doing is purchasing wine kits and not getting them made. I started two batches today, have four more kitsto make and two in the mail. So, I best get busy! Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## smokegrub (May 12, 2007)

Would you mind providing information on the white baskets? I like your use of them and may try some myself.*Edited by: Smokegrub *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 12, 2007)

You have much more space than I do, mine runs along one wall in a small closet down in the dungeon..er.. basement, there are four sections along the back wall, just enough room to get in and fill or pick



Pics kinda dark, but it is kinda dark down there. Must be that time of year, I spent the morning doing the same thing, cleaning and moving, have about 90 more bottles to get down there, so off I go..


----------



## jsmahoney (May 12, 2007)

Smokegrub said:


> Would you mind providing information on the white baskets? I like your use of them and may try some myself.




These baskets are boughten for 3-4 dollars apiece at the Dollar Store. I had a couple of them in my upstairs so called wine room, filled them with full bottles of wine and left the baskets on the carpet (like shown in the pictures on the sides). They had a tendency to slide out, (the ones on top). So, I'm going to watch these closely. I'm thinking being on the shag carpet and with a lot of footage moving around being on the floor they moved their way out. I'm hoping in the basement that they stay sturdy, since the only thing moving is the creepy crawlers, they do already seem to be more solid than when stacked in and placed on the carpet. I plan to put another board in front and possible stack a few more basketswhen i get the rest bottled. They work great for hauling the bottles too! *Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## jsmahoney (May 12, 2007)

JW-I like the dungeoner shelves, I wish I could make shelves like that in my basement, but during the winter the wood burning furnace is on and it stays to warm. The so called wine room usually stays around 60 or less in the winterand so that is where I have kept the wine. I'm not looking forward to transferring them every 6 months upstairs and then down. I keep "wine--ing"



and I think my other half will eventually build a room for me just for my wine making and storage.


----------



## bmorosco (May 12, 2007)

Ok I use shelf space in the cellar..Will be building somrthing for storage..not sure what yet..


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 12, 2007)

One thing for sure, We all do whatever it takes


----------



## Wade E (May 12, 2007)

Nice storage places everyone.


----------



## Coaster (May 12, 2007)

I know you've already stacked em, but if you run another board under the front of the cases it will give them a sight tilt back and hopefully keep the bottles in the bins.


----------



## jsmahoney (May 13, 2007)

Coaster said:


> I know you've already stacked em, but if you run another board under the front of the cases it will give them a sight tilt back and hopefully keep the bottles in the bins.




I thought about that too, but was worried the corks wouldn't keep moist. When asking my other half all I got was



! So, that will be my next step if they start to slide out. I thought about a small sliver of wood under the lip of the baskets to give them just alittle tilt. jm


----------



## jsmahoney (May 13, 2007)

Bmorosco,
What a fine assortment of wine! WOW! I too thought about using my boxes for storage, but was afraid the basement would give them that wilting look or mold. NO! I don't have mold in the basement that I know of, but I don't keep anything down there either. Just isn't a nice place to be, but it will do well with my wines. I hope!


----------



## smokegrub (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. on the baskets. I will drop by Dollar Stores and see if they have any in my area.


----------



## docbee (May 13, 2007)

Could you try some of that cabinet liner stuff that is no skid. You could cut some strips wide enough for the main body of the bottle and place in each layer. That way no slipping and it should not be visible either.


----------



## BrianD (May 13, 2007)

docbee said:


> Could you try some of that cabinet liner stuff that is no skid.



What a great, simple, elegant solution. I've been worrying about the same thing with my bottles. Thanks!

Brian


----------



## bmorosco (May 13, 2007)

See get a bunch of wine snobs together and solutions keep rolling....


----------



## PeterZ (May 14, 2007)

JS,

The reason you had a problem on the carpet was what holds the carpet in place - a strip of wood around the edge, about 3/4" from the wall. It is about 1/4" thick and has little spikes sticking out. It is called "tackless," and was invented so carpet installers wouldn't have to use tacks to hold the carpet down. It grabs the carpet backing and holds it in place.

Whenever I put a tall bookcase or cabinet against the wall in a carpeted room I put a 1/4" thick piece of scrap too small to stick out under the front. That insures a vertical position. Wade, being a better carpenter than I, would design in a notch to go around the tackless.

If you want to get a little back-tilt on your baskets, go to the home center and get a piece of screen mold. It is a strip of wood 1/8" thick and 5/8" or so wide. Put it under the front and it will prevent slide out without putting enough tilt on the bottles to leave the corks dry.


----------



## bmorosco (May 14, 2007)

Great idea Peter...


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 14, 2007)

I use a few crates for odds and ends...I put a short piece of scrap 2 X 4 under the front of the crate...so the crates are really tilted back...the corks are wet. 









I put a few of those Burgundy bottles in there too...the bottom row is out front more, the next row a little further back as is the next row....they aren't going anywhere.


I am aging a few cases of wine in cardboard boxes....on a wood palate on the cement floor...our basement dry and we run a dehumidifier, but I was concerned about the cardboard drawing moisture...guess time will tell.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Trigham (May 14, 2007)

Just thought I would show you what I am going to utilize for storage whenI get first batches done. Thegentleman I bought the house from was a wine and beer maker and he left behind a wine room of sorts for me. I at first wasnt sure ifI would ever use this room but now I am glad its there. The clay molds aparently keep the wine at an optimum temperature of about 54 degrees.I stucka few empties in there for my friends to comprehend what I meant untill the batches are ready to bottle.


----------



## Wade E (May 14, 2007)

Wine cellar existing in yor house with no work, now thats a bonus!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 14, 2007)

Wow! What a great storage area! I can't imagine living where there's no basements...


----------



## Trigham (May 14, 2007)

I will add a new post with all the pics soon wade, It still need some work but in time I will make it work for me lol


----------



## Coaster (May 15, 2007)

If I wanted to search for those clay molds, any idea on what I would use as key words?


----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2007)

How about drainage tile? They used to be made by the millions and installed end to end to provide drainage. Now most people use the black plasic tile with slits in the corrugations. I bet they are still made and if not there must be lots of it left over. 
Just did a quick search and look what I found. They even make special stackable ones as wine storage.
http://www.sandkuhl.com/html/wine_storage.html












I want one of those!



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Trigham (May 15, 2007)

WOWOWOW



I have some potential with all of my terracota clays, I am glad you showed me that picture apple. Ill start my thread about my wine room soon so I can get some more ideas about how I could utilize what I have from freinds like you!!! The clays thatI have are 6 sided the same as these in the picture so Im sure I could stack them a little neater!!



And possibly build them into a case like that for a couple of hundred dollars of nice wood. They are also mold free yahoooo



*Edited by: Trigham *


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2007)

My LHBS sells them but dont know the price. I love that picture you posted apple.


----------



## bmorosco (May 15, 2007)

sliding the bottles in and out ..will it scratch the bottles? Great Idea


----------



## Trigham (May 15, 2007)

bmorosco said:


> sliding the bottles in and out ..will it scratch the bottles? Great Idea




I havent a whole lot of expereince with that, but I assume your possibly correct about the scratchy thing. I would assume that a small liner like the non slip stuff they mentioned earlier in the thread could be cut up to cover the bottom of the clays and that would protect the fine artwork that home vinters put into thier fine labels



. 
This is why I love this forum, the interaction between all of the members keeps us striving for perfection and ultimatley no failures!!


----------



## grapeman (May 15, 2007)

I'm glad I found that picture also. I have plans for a bar in the family room and on the other side of it there is a perfect alcove for making a similar storage. The cabinet doors for the storage wouldn't be hard to make, but I might just do the stacked tiles with hardwood casing aroung them. My room is 13x25 with the entertainment center on one end.


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2007)

I thinkGeorge better start selling these and quick!


----------



## jsmahoney (May 19, 2007)

It's been one week with my bottles in the basement in the plastic cratesand they are still where I left them, no sliding. Peter I know what you are talking about with that carpet edging with the small nails sticking up. I never thought about that, and you are right I did have them up against the wall. I still plan on doing something just to satisfy myself with one of the suggestions given on this forum. Thanks everyone! 
I like the clay single holders too! Those would be awsome.


----------



## trashy (May 19, 2007)

oh, oohh......oh!!! This isn't a thread about corks? It's about bottle storage? I wanna play!!!












OK, it's not much. Gee, this seemed like such a great idea up until now. Possibly something to do with the port I'm drinking on an empty stomach......ya think?


----------



## Wade E (May 19, 2007)

I like it trashy, simple plan and performs well.


----------



## jsmahoney (May 20, 2007)

One thing leads to another trashy,corks, to bottles, to storage, to........,and your wine rack, is what I started out to get, but have never gotten around to getting one nor building one.


----------



## Mike777 (May 22, 2007)

Big score at the local thrift shop. Rich folks around here throw this
stuff out when they get custom work done, but its just fine for me.
Each cube holds two cases. You may have noticed the fermenter back in the dining room. Just until the racks get full. ;-)
















*Edited by: Mike777 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 22, 2007)

You did good!!!



3 empty carboys...shame on you!


----------

